# Panel wipe. All the same?



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I got refunded on AMAZON over the gtechniq panel wipe problem (not sold by gtechniq but waxyclean)

I've had a look on AMAZON and eBay and there seem to be many diffrent types of panel wipe, my question is, is it all the same?

If I can get 5L for £20 rarther than £75 I would be happy  

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/U-pol-Syste...er-5L-UPOL-Panelwipe-/180809547924?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I use U-pol panel wipe although I have the 'slow' version which has a longer work time. Proper bodyshop panel wipe is much better than IPA or Eraser at degreasing paintwork and at £20 for 5l it's very good value, it's also an excellent glass cleaner.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Same here!

Anyway i use Envy Filler Killer and really rate it!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Would this and "filler killer" be ok, if I'm using C1 and Exo?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I just use Spies Hecker or U-Pol. Family member has a bodyshop, so just nick whatever they have down there.
Never used anything made by detailing brands that have jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

So, u pol would be good before Exo and c1


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone?v


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> So, u pol would be good before Exo and c1


Yes:thumb:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Yes:thumb:


Thanks mate.

Would you recommend the fast or slow upol panel wipe?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Would you recommend the fast or slow upol panel wipe?


working environment plays a part, I prefer slow evap but currently using the Gtechniq PW which is swift:lol::wall::wave:
Both obviously give you the same result - naked panels!:thumb:

The Fast & Slow references the flash off time, slow giving you more time to take it off:thumb:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> working environment plays a part, I prefer slow evap but currently using the Gtechniq PW which is swift:lol::wall::wave:
> Both obviously give you the same result - naked panels!:thumb:
> 
> The Fast & Slow references the flash off time, slow giving you more time to take it off:thumb:


I've used gtechniq PW which is fast, so might as well go with that then?


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a look on i4 detailing they sell gtechniq panel wipe for 52 pounds -15% close down discount - think for 44,20 it's a great deal for 5l!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

obelix1 said:


> Have a look on i4 detailing they sell gtechniq panel wipe for 52 pounds -15% close down discount - think for 44,20 it's a great deal for 5l!


Great deal? Ha that's the rip off of the century. You can buy 5l of U-pol for £15 on ebay.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Great deal? Ha that's the rip off of the century. You can buy 5l of U-pol for £15 on ebay.


Is that as effective than cleanser fluid? Would like to test it if so. Slow or fast version? Cleanser Fluid evaporation time is just right so which one would be similar?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Is that as effective than cleanser fluid? Would like to test it if so. Slow or fast version? Cleanser Fluid evaporation time is just right so which one would be similar?


Never used Cleanser Fluid mate. I use slow or fast, whatever is available. Obviously, with the slow version you get more time to wipe off before evaporation occurs.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe slow would be better outside? Do you have any link which buyer is good from Ebay.co.uk?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

sm81 said:


> Maybe slow would be better outside? Do you have any link which buyer is good from Ebay.co.uk?


This is the fast one, which I'm going to get as it gtechniq PW is fast.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/U-pol-Syste...er-5L-UPOL-Panelwipe-/180809547924?nav=SEARCH


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

They don't post to Finland.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking quickly, it seems UK only from those sellers.

I'm sure you can pick it up in Finland though; it's an Industry standard product.
Perhaps try a bodyshop near you.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sure I can but I think that it is twice as expensive.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Panel wipe all the same? No! 

Get a proper panel wipe that painters use. This will remove everything, silicone, etc. 

Gtechniq panel wipe and Carpro Eraser are just pretty much alcohol....


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just ordered U-Pol slow wipe, at £20.00 for 5 litres delivered its gotta be a good buy.... Guess I'll find out next weekend?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I need some more of this. Used gtechniq pw,almost finished the bottle off. But the upol stuff looks great value. Does the flash time matter? I've only use on wheels before c5 and I just spray it on them then wipe off straight away. If that's quick, would not the slow stuff just slow the job down?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WannaBd said:


> I need some more of this. Used gtechniq pw,almost finished the bottle off. But the upol stuff looks great value. Does the flash time matter? I've only use on wheels before c5 and I just spray it on them then wipe off straight away. If that's quick, would not the slow stuff just slow the job down?


Slow the job down? Maybe a few seconds hahaha! You'll laugh when you try it!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Quick question. 
So before I hit order tonight, gtechniq PW or upol fast or slow panel wipe?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> Would this and "filler killer" be ok, if I'm using C1 and Exo?


It will be yes. 
I use it before all ceramic coating jobs I do.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Envy Car Care said:


> It will be yes.
> I use it before all ceramic coating jobs I do.


Is filler killer on par with panel wipe?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> Is filler killer on par with panel wipe?


Not quite as harsh, easier to wipe due to clever surfactants so less 'grabby' on the surface, cloth glides better and less chance of judder and has a usable work time. 
A lot of full time professionals use it 👍


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Envy Car Care said:


> Not quite as harsh, easier to wipe due to clever surfactants so less 'grabby' on the surface, cloth glides better and less chance of judder and has a usable work time.
> A lot of full time professionals use it 👍


Thanks 

So it will remove everything like panel wipe?

I see 5l on eBay for a good price.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes it will


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Filler killer ordered.


----------

